# how hot should a 07 brute 750 run



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

I have a 07 brute 750 and just recently put a temp guage on and am wondering how hot they usually run my is running about 210 is that to hot or is that how hot they usually run. Another question is speedometer on my brute has not been working right, sometime is works and sometimes it doesnt. Sometime when i get up to around 35mph and them gas on it, it will go back down to 0 but everything else works. if anybody has ever had this prob please let me know what to do.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well it sounds like everyone's is alittle different but from what i heard it that any where between 200 to 220 your fan should come on and 10 degrees cooler your fan should go off. mine is 220 and 210. if i leave my fan switch on it will get down to around 160 to 180.

on the speedo you might want to check all connections leading to your display.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> well it sounds like everyone's is alittle different but from what i heard it that any where between 200 to 220 your fan should come on and 10 degrees cooler your fan should go off. mine is 220 and 210. if i leave my fan switch on it will get down to around 160 to 180.
> 
> on the speedo you might want to check all connections leading to your display.


Yep. X2


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

well i keep my fan on all the time and the resevor is full and the radiator is full and it still runs that hot. someone told me to put liquid ice or some kind of stuff to put in it to make it run cooler. what do yall prefer. let me know.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Everyone told me to run engine ice, I just put it in the other day and could tell a little difference, I don't have a temp gauge to no for sure


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

shrek64 said:


> well i keep my fan on all the time and the resevor is full and the radiator is full and it still runs that hot. someone told me to put liquid ice or some kind of stuff to put in it to make it run cooler. what do yall prefer. let me know.


Pull that gorilla cover and take it for a run. Bet getting more air will make a difference. Always thought those were restrictive. Just try it and see. Let us know.


----------



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

the radiator is bolted onto the cover if i take the cover off theres nothing to hold the radiator.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

shrek64 said:


> the radiator is bolted onto the cover if i take the cover off theres nothing to hold the radiator.


I guess that's out then. Too bad too. Brute's radiators almost can't handle the amount of heat they generate with full open flow. Block 50+ percent of it seams...well..unwise to me.


----------

